# goldseetrail :D



## Marvin-1- (19. Februar 2013)

Hey ich wollte mal fragen ob es sinn macht wenn man mit nem 120mm bike den trail runterbrettert?


----------



## Crissi (19. Februar 2013)

Marvin-1- schrieb:


> Hey ich wollte mal fragen ob es sinn macht wenn man mit nem 120mm bike den trail runterbrettert?




Rein technisch machbar, aber Federweg is nich alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin-1- (19. Februar 2013)

ja aber ich schätz mal das ich trotz meinen 16 jahren schon einiges drauf habe und meine einzige sorge war dabei mein federweg...


----------



## dertutnix (20. Februar 2013)

Marvin-1- schrieb:


> ... den trail runterbrettert?



prima einstellung... die diskussion um den trail kennst du?


----------



## tintinMUC (20. Februar 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> prima einstellung... die diskussion um den trail kennst du?


 a bisserl a defensivere Einstellung wäre hilfreich...


----------



## Crissi (20. Februar 2013)

Also "runtergebrettert" bin ich dort auch, stellenweise ;-). Das heisst natürlich nicht das man nicht auch Vorrausschauend fährt und im Falle eines Falles keinen anderen behindert. 
UND natürlich sollte man dort auch nur während der Öffnungszeiten fahren!

Es kann mir aber auch keiner erzählen das er da von oben bis unten im Schritttempo runterfährt!


----------



## Denzinger (20. Februar 2013)

Crissi schrieb:


> Also "runtergebrettert" bin ich dort auch, stellenweise ;-). Das heisst natürlich nicht das man nicht auch Vorrausschauend fährt und im Falle eines Falles keinen anderen behindert.
> UND natürlich sollte man dort auch nur während der Öffnungszeiten fahren!
> 
> Es kann mir aber auch keiner erzählen das er da von oben bis unten im Schritttempo runterfährt!


 

Die Spanne zwischen Schritttempo und runterbrettern ist ja wohl doch ganz schön. Aber auf Grund der Thematik rund um den Trail wäre eine defensive Fahrweise aus meiner Sicht angebracht und dann reichen auch die 120 mm aus. Wie schon erwähnt Öffnungszeiten beachten!!!


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Februar 2013)

Und den Bogen nicht überspannen, ansonsten wir d er Trail wieder gesperrt!


----------



## Crissi (20. Februar 2013)

Denzinger schrieb:


> ....... wäre eine defensive Fahrweise aus meiner Sicht angebracht .......



Genau!!!!

Aber bedenke!: a bissle was gaht immer no!! Nix für ungut!


----------



## Tylorhamilton (20. Februar 2013)

Crissi schrieb:


> Genau!!!!
> 
> Aber bedenke!: a bissle was gaht immer no!! Nix für ungut!



Ist doch Schwachsinn. Gerade am Goldseetrail machst du im ersten Abschnitt von der 3-Sprachen-Spitze den Höhen-Abflug, wenn du laufen lässt und danach wird es so verblockt, dass man froh sein kann, wenn man überhaupt noch das Stück fahrend bewältigt.

Warum immer diese Poser-Angaben?


----------



## McNulty (20. Februar 2013)

Tylorhamilton schrieb:


> Ist doch Schwachsinn. Gerade am Goldseetrail machst du im ersten Abschnitt von der 3-Sprachen-Spitze den Höhen-Abflug, wenn du laufen lässt und danach wird es so verblockt, dass man froh sein kann, wenn man überhaupt noch das Stück fahrend bewältigt.
> 
> Warum immer diese Poser-Angaben?


 

genau so - oben glatt wie der Etschtalradweg, nur viel ausgesetzter, danach teilweise blockig - und ab der Furkelhütte haben alle Big-Bikes Richtig richtig richtig Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tylorhamilton (20. Februar 2013)

Ok, mag sein, dass man ab der Furkelhütte laufen lassen kann. Das Stück bin ich damals nicht gefahren.


----------



## McNulty (20. Februar 2013)

Nee nee - hab den Ironie-Dings vergessen - links und rechts des Trails liegen die aus Wut weggefeuerten Protektoren - wenn es grad wieder wurzelig BERGAUF ging.


----------



## Crissi (20. Februar 2013)

McNulty schrieb:


> Nee nee - hab den Ironie-Dings vergessen -



Ich wohl auch!!!  Das "a bissle was gaht immer no!!" bezog sich auf Denzingers Signatur!!!!!!!!!!!

Ausserdem sagte ich "stellenweise". In dem Melonenschotter (und grösser) Stück und weiter unten (im Wald) hab ich auch stellenweise geschoben!

Kurz unterhalb der Dreisprachenspitze ist es doch teilweise wirklich wie aufm Radweg, technisch nicht wirklich schwierig. Und talwärts gehts da auch nicht so runter wie in der Uinaschlucht. Ausserdem kann man dort den Weg auch hunderte Meter lang einsehen und sehr gut vorausschauend fahren (falls sich zu später Stunde noch Wandervolk da "herumtreiben" sollte")

Ich bin an diesen Stellen auch nicht bis ans Limit gefahren (soviel zu "Poser-Angaben") aber wie gesagt, schrittgeschwindigkeit muss man da auch nicht fahren.
Um weitere Diskussionen zu ersparen sollte man vllt "runterbrettern" ganz genau definieren, lieber T.E.!


----------



## gewitterBiker (20. Februar 2013)

Lasst den Jungen doch einfach dort herunterfahren ohne hier jetzt den grossen Erzieher raushängen zu lassen. Ist ja schrecklich!

Zum Thema: Man kann auf dem Trail mit jedem Bike fahren, auch mit einem Hardtail wenn nötig. 120mm reichen vollkommen.


----------



## Crissi (20. Februar 2013)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Lasst den Jungen doch einfach dort herunterfahren ohne hier jetzt den grossen Erzieher raushängen zu lassen. Ist ja schrecklich!
> 
> Zum Thema: Man kann auf dem Trail mit jedem Bike fahren, auch mit einem Hardtail wenn nötig. 120mm reichen vollkommen.





Danke


----------



## dertutnix (20. Februar 2013)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Lasst den Jungen doch einfach dort herunterfahren ohne hier jetzt den grossen Erzieher raushängen zu lassen. Ist ja schrecklich!...



interessante aussage! was hat sensibilisieren mit erziehen zu tun? und alleine darum geht es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (20. Februar 2013)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Lasst den Jungen doch einfach dort herunterfahren ohne hier jetzt den grossen Erzieher raushängen zu lassen. Ist ja schrecklich!



Nein, ich finde es gut jemanden darauf hinzuweisen, dass mindesten seine Sprachwahl nicht gut ist. Das müssen wir viel öfter machen. Und wenn er dort wirklich "runterballern" wollte ist das mindestens ein unsoziales Verhalten. Und sollte man zum Nachdenken anregen.

Danke!


----------



## gewitterBiker (20. Februar 2013)

Also ich bin den Trail runtergeballert wo es ging, denn das macht Spass. Was das mit allgemeinem Respekt der Natur, Wanderern, dem Trail oder anderen Bikern gegenüber zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft. Wenn wir uns den Spass verbieten lassen brauchen wir den Trail nicht.
Ich denke oberlehrerhaft jemandem zu unterstellen er würde diesen Respekt nicht haben ist keine Sensibilierung und führt sicher zu nichts ausser Frust.


----------



## Denzinger (21. Februar 2013)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Also ich bin den Trail runtergeballert wo es ging, denn das macht Spass. Was das mit allgemeinem Respekt der Natur, Wanderern, dem Trail oder anderen Bikern gegenüber zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft. Wenn wir uns den Spass verbieten lassen brauchen wir den Trail nicht.
> Ich denke oberlehrerhaft jemandem zu unterstellen er würde diesen Respekt nicht haben ist keine Sensibilierung und führt sicher zu nichts ausser Frust.


 
Genau diese Einstellung ist es!!!!!!!!!!! 
Du hast NICHTS, aber auch gar NICHTS verstanden!!!!!!!

Wer keinen Respekt vor der Natur hat sollte sich in den Bikeparks austoben, denn dafür sind sie da und die Natur in Ruhe lassen!

Vielleicht verfolgst Du mal die Diskussionen zum Thema Mountainbiken im DAV und den entsprechenden Institutionen in Österreich und Italien, dann weist Du was Sache ist und versteht die eine oder andere Aussage besser.
  @Crissi, genauso so habe ich es verstanden


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Februar 2013)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Also ich bin den Trail runtergeballert wo es ging, denn das macht Spass. Was das mit allgemeinem Respekt der Natur, Wanderern, dem Trail oder anderen Bikern gegenüber zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft. Wenn wir uns den Spass verbieten lassen brauchen wir den Trail nicht.
> Ich denke oberlehrerhaft jemandem zu unterstellen er würde diesen Respekt nicht haben ist keine Sensibilierung und führt sicher zu nichts ausser Frust.




Und dann wundert ihr euch, wenn mit diesem rücksichtslosen Verhalten, die Wege und Trails gesperrt werden. 

Was kommt danach?

Ganz grosses *WEINEN*  und *JAMMERN* , weil die verantwortlichen Wegeerhalter einfach die Wege sperren.


----------



## Tylorhamilton (21. Februar 2013)

Und noch mal: das ist eine Faker-Diskussion. Wahrscheinlich wollte der Thread-Eröffner per Provokation genau das erreichen, was hier gerade abgeht.

Wenn es einen Trail gibt, wo man gerade nicht runter ballern kann, ist das der Goldsee-Trail.

Das heißt allerdings nicht, dass man sich dort nicht asozial verhalten kann. Also Wanderern nicht Platz machen oder zur verbotenen Uhrzeit zu fahren. Oder einfach wie eine gesenkte Sau fahren, selbst wenn man keinen behindert. Irgend eine Rotsocke wird's trotzdem sehen. So etwas geht tatsächlich dort besonders gut. Und wenn möglichst viele asoziale Pfosten sich dort entsprechend verhalten, wird der Goldseetrail wieder komplett dicht gemacht.


----------



## gewitterBiker (21. Februar 2013)

Hier werden Dinge unterstellt, das ist unglaublich. Da muss ich ja schon laut Lachen bei solch schwachsinnigen Unterstellungen ohne mich oder den Eröffner auch nur zu kennen. 
Ich habe auf dem Trail mehrere Wanderer getroffen habe und ich war zu Ihnen genauso nett war wie sie zu mir. Ich bin Naturfreund und ich achte die Natur und setze mich für Sie ein wo möglich.

Jetzt nochmal die Frage: was genau hat einen Trail herunterfahren mit mangelndem Respekt zu tun? Und wenn man das ab und an schnell tut, was ist genau das Problem? Ich kann es kein bisschen nachvollziehen. Natürlich fährt man dort langsam wo Wanderer sind, steigt ab und lässt sie vorbei. Aber das war hier nie die Frage. 

Also gestresste Jungens: was genau ist euer Problem?


----------



## Tylorhamilton (21. Februar 2013)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Also ich bin den Trail runtergeballert wo es ging, denn das macht Spass.





..... bleib bei uns ...


----------



## toddy (21. Februar 2013)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Hier werden Dinge unterstellt, das ist unglaublich. Da muss ich ja schon laut Lachen bei solch schwachsinnigen Unterstellungen ohne mich oder den Eröffner auch nur zu kennen.
> Ich habe auf dem Trail mehrere Wanderer getroffen habe und ich war zu Ihnen genauso nett war wie sie zu mir. Ich bin Naturfreund und ich achte die Natur und setze mich für Sie ein wo möglich.
> 
> Jetzt nochmal die Frage: was genau hat einen Trail herunterfahren mit mangelndem Respekt zu tun? Und wenn man das ab und an schnell tut, was ist genau das Problem? Ich kann es kein bisschen nachvollziehen. Natürlich fährt man dort langsam wo Wanderer sind, steigt ab und lässt sie vorbei. Aber das war hier nie die Frage.
> ...



die wortwahl ist das problem, für viele bedeutet ballern, schreddern, bolzen, ein unsoziales verhalten beim bergabfahren!

wenn du sagen würdest, du fährts den trail runter mit angemessener geschwindigkeit, dann versteht man darunter, schnell fahren wo der weg, wanderer, öffnungszeiten es zulassen und sonst verantwortungsvoll und defensiv die anderen trailnutzer zu behandel!

wie gesagt, bei bolzen, ballern und schreddern, gehen die meisten davon aus, dass du alles und jeden über den haufen fährst!!!


----------



## Denzinger (21. Februar 2013)

toddy schrieb:


> die wortwahl ist das problem, für viele bedeutet ballern, schreddern, bolzen, ein unsoziales verhalten beim bergabfahren!
> 
> wenn du sagen würdest, du fährts den trail runter mit angemessener geschwindigkeit, dann versteht man darunter, schnell fahren wo der weg, wanderer, öffnungszeiten es zulassen und sonst verantwortungsvoll und defensiv die anderen trailnutzer zu behandel!
> 
> wie gesagt, bei bolzen, ballern und schreddern, gehen die meisten davon aus, dass du alles und jeden über den haufen fährst!!!


 
Besser hätte man es nicht formulieren können!


----------



## Marvin-1- (21. Februar 2013)

oke leute das das hier jetz so endet wollte ich eig nich, und ich entschuldige mich auch für meine wortwahl, denn es is sicher ein bisschen übertriebne 
 und natürlich werde ich rücksicht auf die natur,wanderer und auch die öffnungszeiten geben 
aber danke das an die wo meine eigentliche frage beantwortete haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (21. Februar 2013)

Marvin-1- schrieb:


> oke leute das das hier jetz so endet wollte ich eig nich, und ich entschuldige mich auch für meine wortwahl, denn es is sicher ein bisschen übertriebne
> und natürlich werde ich rücksicht auf die natur,wanderer und auch die öffnungszeiten geben
> aber danke das an die wo meine eigentliche frage beantwortete haben


 
Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht ob es hier jetzt eine Formulierungspolizei braucht. 
  @Marvin (mit einem zwinkenden Auge): Ich hoffe du hast das Bike besser im Griff als die Rechtschreibung .


----------



## tintinMUC (22. Februar 2013)

so .. und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder sprachlich in der Mitte getroffen, verstehen einander und fahren zusammen den schönen Goldseetrail


----------



## johnnycalzone (22. Februar 2013)

Um die eingangs gestellte Frage zu beantworten: Es geht auch mit nem Hardtail, hab ich vorletztes Jahr gesehen, wo meinem Kumpel und mir beim Alpen-X einige Holländer mit Hardtails wirklich entgegengebrettert kamen. Und dass im recht verblockten Teil noch in der Nähe der Furkelhütte. Wir haben natürlich geschoben.
Ich glaube sie haben noch laut "Achtung" gerufen und sind an uns vorbeigedüst. War nicht so toll und ungefährlich...


----------



## Marvin-1- (23. Februar 2013)

oke danke 
und jaa ich weis meine rechtschreibung is jetz nich die beste aber is ja nich so schlimm


----------



## weilstaugt (23. Februar 2013)

Servus miteinander,


  â*Miteinander*â das geht nirgends oder?
  Nicht einmal, oder vielleicht gerade,  wegen unserem  fast gleichen Thema, das wir doch alle so mÃ¶gen.
  Ich sag mal Radfahren dazu sorry. 
  Mich bockt es dermaÃen das es 70% meiner Gedanken u Zeit in Anspruch nimmt Virituel und 
  Live erlebt.
  Es ist so toll und gibt mir mehr als es nimmt, ok in so mancher Std. wÃ¤hrend eines AX sehe ichÂ´s anders.

  Ich glaube nicht das es nur meine eigene  Wahrnehmung ist:â UNSER RUF â ist ÃBERALL Grotten schlecht! (Bikepark ausgenommen)aber der Park an sich! na ja??

  Ja wo er nur herkommt der RuF?   Bitte nicht PersÃ¶nlich nehmen!

  Und nein, ich tue nichts fÃ¼r Wegerhaltung  und der gleichen, darum benehme ich mich auch meist rÃ¼cksichtsvoll und unauffÃ¤llig im GelÃ¤nde.
  Mein schlechtes Gewissen, beruhige ich mit einer passiven Mitgliedschaft beim DAV. Glaube die in unserer Sektion mÃ¶gen uns (âUnsâ da ist es wieder) Biker auch nicht?

  LÃ¶sungen: hab ich nur fÃ¼r mich selber, hilft nur leider nichtÂ´s  Sperrungen, Angemaule 
  bis hin zu Anfeindungen am Arbeitsplatz, Kollege ist Hobby JÃ¤gerâ¦ muss ich auch selber ertragen.

  Wer sich angesprochen fÃ¼hlt, der ist auch gemeint! 

  Wir sind Legion, wir sind viele.

  Bikemannsheil 
  Uwe

Nachtrag:
Der zusammenhang zum Goldseetrail- ich will da unbedingt mal hin!!!


----------



## gewitterBiker (23. Februar 2013)

Sorry, ich verstehe leider nicht was du schreibst


----------



## _DrJekyll_ (23. Februar 2013)




----------



## johnnycalzone (24. Februar 2013)

ich konnte Uwe jetzt auch nicht wirklich folgen. Was willst du uns sagen? Kann mir das jemand übersetzen?


----------



## Marvin-1- (24. Februar 2013)

tut mir leid aber ich versteh es au nich wirklich... 
was willst du uns damit sagen Uwe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentourer (25. Februar 2013)

Lest halt:
Der Ruf der MTBler (glaube alle Radfahrer) ist schlecht kaum einer tut was für die Wege, jetzt wird wieder runtergebolzt und er wil da auch runter! Tja wird wohl nichts mehr...
Will da nächstes jahr runter "um an meiner Höhenangst zu arbeiten"!


----------



## johnnycalzone (25. Februar 2013)

Um an deiner Höhenangst zu arbeiten, kann ich dir einen tollen Trail ganz in der Nähe empfehlen: Der Weg von der Bocchetta die forcola oder Bocchetta die pedenolo (über Umbrailpass erreichbar) runter ins Tal in Richtung Bormio. Im unteren Teil wirds teilweise recht steil, loser Schotter und nicht viel Platz zum Abhang...
Den Goldseetrail fährt man eher um an seiner Fahrtechnik, zumindest der hintere Teil zur Furkelhütte, zu feilen


----------



## Marvin-1- (26. Februar 2013)

aber am anfang vom goldseetrail gehte es doch schon auch ziehmlich weit runter(hab ich mal aus erzählungen und videos gehört)


----------



## Denzinger (26. Februar 2013)

Marvin-1- schrieb:


> aber am anfang vom goldseetrail gehte es doch schon auch ziehmlich weit runter(hab ich mal aus erzählungen und videos gehört)


 
Alles relativ, geht schon runter aber nicht ganz so wild, gibt wilderes wie von Johnnyclazone schon angemerkt hat. Wenn ich mal die Bilder finde stell ich eines rein, sind letztes Jahr während einer Mehrtagestour beides gefahren, den Boccetta di Forcolla allerdings rauf.


----------



## McNulty (26. Februar 2013)

"Ausgesetzt" ist halt auch relativ - ich bin da eher schisshasiger und konnte es dementsprechend nicht entspannt laufen lassen. Was nicht relativ ist: wenn man zur falschen Seite fällt, fällt man ne Weile. ich fand dann den unteren Teil richtig entspannt - technisch schwieriger aber man konnte nicht (so weit) runterfallen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Februar 2013)

So würde ich das auch sagen. Beim Sturz an der falschen Stelle kommt man wenn´s gut geht, mit einem Aua davon, könnte aber auch übel ausgehen. Dafür ist der Weg einigermaßen breit und plattgewalzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin-1- (26. Februar 2013)

oke dann sag ich mal danke für die ganzen antworten


----------



## Denzinger (27. Februar 2013)

Wie angekündigt 1 Bild vom oberen Teil des Goldseetrails 



und 2 Bilder des Trail vom Lago di San Giacomo über den Btta di Pedenolo zur Bocca di Forcola 





Vielleicht hilft es ja bei der Einschätzung der "Lage"


----------



## Marvin-1- (27. Februar 2013)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Wie angekündigt 1 Bild vom oberen Teil des Goldseetrails
> Anhang anzeigen 246758
> 
> und 2 Bilder des Trail vom Lago di San Giacomo über den Btta di Pedenolo zur Bocca di Forcola
> ...


WOW.... einfach geil
und respekt, ich würde mir das ers mal überlegen den 2ten trail zu fahren


----------



## powderJO (27. Februar 2013)

ich finde beide trails jetzt nicht so tierisch ausgesetzt. kein vergleich z.b. zu val d'uina, in dem ich natürlich geschoben habe, obwohl es von der wegbeschaffenheit her sicher fahrbar wäre. man muss natürlich sein tempo anpassen und wer eben nicht "runterbrettert" läuft auch kaum gefahr, richtig abzustürzen. und vor allem erhöht es auch die cjhance doch schnell absteigen zu können, falls die unsicherheit an ein paar steileren stellen zu groß wird. ist ja auch keine schande ...


----------



## Denzinger (27. Februar 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich finde beide trails jetzt nicht so tierisch ausgesetzt. kein vergleich z.b. zu val d'uina, in dem ich natürlich geschoben habe, obwohl es von der wegbeschaffenheit her sicher fahrbar wäre. man muss natürlich sein tempo anpassen und wer eben nicht "runterbrettert" läuft auch kaum gefahr, richtig abzustürzen. und vor allem erhöht es auch die cjhance doch schnell absteigen zu können, falls die unsicherheit an ein paar steileren stellen zu groß wird. ist ja auch keine schande ...


 
Das mit dem Fahren hatte letztes Jahr Einer versucht und mit dem Leben bezahlt, nur für Diejenigen die es nicht mitbekommen haben und hier mitlesen. Anbei kleines Bilde zur Uina Schlucht, daß rechts auf halber Höhe ist übrigens der Weg für Diejenigen die es noch nicht kennen sollten.


----------



## Crissi (27. Februar 2013)

Vom goldseetrail hab ich noch eins


----------



## Crissi (27. Februar 2013)

Und weils so schön is, hier noch eins von der Unna Schlucht. Anders als am goldseetrail ist hier der weg sogar durch Geländer gesichert


----------



## Marvin-1- (27. Februar 2013)

ja also durch die uina schlucht würde ich nie im leben fahren!! 
aber das bild vom goldseetrail... einfach gaaaiiiiillll D


----------



## McNulty (27. Februar 2013)

Das Spiel wird im Kopf gewonnen - objektiv (falls es sowas gibt) ist Uina nicht  schwieriger - aber meistens stellt sich die Frage nicht, weil kurz vor oder nach dem Mittag Hundertschaften von Transalplern bergauf schieben, ein paar bergab und dann hat es auch noch Wanderer die teilweise gar nicht verstehen was abgeht und warum sie jetzt im Stau stehen . Aber die Frage wurde hier schon ausführlichst diskutiert....

Zum Thema Fotobeweis:
Die ganzen Fotos vom Goldseetrail machen NICHT so richtig klar daß die ganzen Schotterreisen schon verdammt steil runter gehen und daß man weiiiiit fällt. Die Fotos von Uina lassen keine Unklarheiten aufkommen.

Aber: Eine Woche Vinschgau - mach dir selbst ein Bild - bau noch Tibet-Trail und Madritsch-Joch ein und  have fun.....und dein eignes Ranking


----------



## johnnycalzone (27. Februar 2013)

Viele sagen ja, dass man die Uina Felsengalerie mal gefahren sein muss. Ich sag dazu: ochnööö, mit Frau und bald einem Kind ist mir mein Leben zu wertvoll und die Verantwortung für andere zu groß, als da durchzufahren und vielleicht als Blutfleck auf einem Fels zu enden. @Crissi: Klasse Bild bei Kaiserwetter, im Hintergrund der Ortler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. Februar 2013)

Marvin-1- schrieb:


> ja also durch die uina schlucht würde ich nie im leben fahren!!
> aber das bild vom goldseetrail... einfach gaaaiiiiillll D



Schisser  Ne, ich hab mir das auch mal angesehen und hab lieber geschoben. Und das nicht nur weil fahren verboten ist. Der kleinste Fehler kann halt dort tödlich sein.

Eine Poserfoto musste trotzdem sein. Bin danach aber brav angestiegen.





An der Boccettta di Forcola ist mal auf der Transalp ein Bike zu Tal gerauscht, das haben die erst Tage später wiedergefunden. Trotzdem würde ich da wohl Fahren. Ist IMHO "einfacher" und "sicherer".

Hoffe dass der Goldsee dieses Jahr zu Ende Mai offen ist.


----------



## Crissi (28. Februar 2013)

johnnycalzone schrieb:


> Viele sagen ja, dass man die Uina Felsengalerie mal gefahren sein muss. Ich sag dazu: ochnööö, mit Frau und bald einem Kind ist mir mein Leben zu wertvoll und die Verantwortung für andere zu groß, als da durchzufahren und vielleicht als Blutfleck auf einem Fels zu enden. @Crissi: Klasse Bild bei Kaiserwetter, im Hintergrund der Ortler?




Danke für die Blumen und ja, das ist natürlich der Ortler. Wir sind natürlich den Trail runtergefahren. Fürs das Motiv musste mein Kumpel kurz die andere Richtung einschlagen.

Nochmal zur Uina Schlucht: Rauffahren ist, abgesehen von der Gefährlichkeit, auch nur was für Konditionstiere und oder Zwerge. 

Aber hochschieben (was 99% aller Radler wahrscheinlich auch tun wenn sie sagen sie "fahren" die Uinaschlucht) ist nicht gefährlicher als den Gehweg an einer vielbefahrenen Hauptverkehrsstrasse zu benutzen (man darf halt nicht einen Schritt zuviel zur Seite machen, dann stehste auf der Fahrbahn, oder liegst 300m tiefer). Ich fand es sehr beeindruckend.

Runterfahren ist absolut indiskutabel, der verunglückte Radler vom letzten Jahr wurde ja schon erwänht!

Und hier noch ein Foto vom Goldseetrail: Ganz schön Steil da!!!!!!





Spass beiseite, hab die Kamera a bisserl gedreht siehe hier. so is richtig!:





Steil isses trotzdem!


----------



## Marvin-1- (28. Februar 2013)

ey man die bilder sind ja mal einfach so geil 
und das madritschjoch will ich auf jeden fall auch fahren. im sommer diese jahr mach ich ne kleine vinschgauruntfahrt


----------



## powderJO (28. Februar 2013)

McNulty schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird im Kopf gewonnen - objektiv (falls es sowas gibt) ist Uina nicht  schwieriger



sag ich doch. aber dumme fehler passieren immer mal und das heiÃt bei der uina zu 95% das es vorbei ist mit dem biken. fÃ¼r immer. auf dem goldseetrail ist es zwar steil, aber man muss schon viel pech haben, um tÃ¶dlich abzustÃ¼rzen.



McNulty schrieb:


> Zum Thema Fotobeweis: Die ganzen Fotos vom Goldseetrail machen NICHT so richtig klar daÃ die ganzen Schotterreisen schon verdammt steil runter gehen und daÃ man weiiiiit fÃ¤llt.



der fotobeweis taugt aus meiner sicht gerade beim dem trail vor allem in anderen hinsicht nicht: sie zeigen zu 99% nur die schÃ¶ne, flowigen abschnittte des trails - gerade auch in den magazinen â iund vergessen, dass das nur ein ausschnitt ist ....


----------



## Marvin-1- (28. Februar 2013)

der fotobeweis taugt aus meiner sicht gerade beim dem trail vor allem in anderen hinsicht nicht: sie zeigen zu 99% nur die schöne, flowigen abschnittte des trails - gerade auch in den magazinen  iund vergessen, dass das nur ein ausschnitt ist ....[/QUOTE]
das denk ich mir auch immer, ich bin ihn zwar noch nie gefahren aber kann mir gut vorstellen das nicht alles so flowig wie auf den bilder ist


----------



## Boardi05 (1. März 2013)

Marvin-1- schrieb:


> ey man die bilder sind ja mal einfach so geil
> und das madritschjoch will ich auf jeden fall auch fahren. im sommer diese jahr mach ich ne kleine vinschgauruntfahrt



Mit abfahrt ins Martelltal runter



 

und n stück weiter unten


----------



## Marvin-1- (1. März 2013)

nett


----------



## fuschnick (7. März 2013)

Ich versuche mir auch gerade ein Bild zu machen von dem Trail.. die Fotos hier sehen alle überhaupt nicht wild aus.. im Gegensatz zu dem Video


----------



## kamikater (7. März 2013)

Na ja, fahrtechnisch schaut das ja nicht wild aus, nur nach rechts Stürzen sollte man besser nicht  Ich bin den Trail noch nicht gefahren, aber da dürfte viel Kopfsache sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (7. März 2013)

Das Video hat mit der Realität wenig zu tun, total verzerrte Weitwinkeloptik.


----------



## McNulty (7. März 2013)

kamikater schrieb:


> Na ja, fahrtechnisch schaut das ja nicht wild aus, nur nach rechts Stürzen sollte man besser nicht  Ich bin den Trail noch nicht gefahren, aber da dürfte viel Kopfsache sein.



Exakt so isses: guter kopf = ois easy; ansonsten = uijuijui da geht es runter. By the way: das Video trifft es besser als die Fotos


----------



## fuschnick (8. März 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Das Video hat mit der Realität wenig zu tun, total verzerrte Weitwinkeloptik.



stimmt.. hab noch ein anderes Video gesehen.

Kommt man von Bormio gut auf den Trail? Kann mir jemand einen Tourenvorschlag machen?


----------



## Boardi05 (8. März 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> stimmt.. hab noch ein anderes Video gesehen.
> 
> Kommt man von Bormio gut auf den Trail? Kann mir jemand einen Tourenvorschlag machen?



Von Bormio würd ich die Straße nicht empfehlen, enge Gallerien die nicht Beleuchtet sind und generell is die Strecke von Bormio flüssiger mitn Auto, d.h. man kann da schneller hochfahren, fürn Biker also nochmal gefährlicher. Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich teilweise über 140 aufn Tacho, strecke war komplett frei bin aber nicht der einzige gewesen der an dem Tag n bissl zügiger unterwegs war mitn Auto.


----------



## gewitterBiker (8. März 2013)

Die Videos zeigen leider nicht die Wahrheit. Mit einer GoPro mit 170° Weitwinkel sieht sogar meine Hausrunde so aus als würde ich mich in Gefahr begeben. Der Goldseetrail ist wirklich nicht gefährlich ausgesetzt.

Allgemein wirkt es in diesem Thread so als sei der Trail das Schönste, was man fahren könnte. Dem ist ganz nicht so. Viel mehr ist es einer dieser Spots, den eben sehr viele befahren haben und er dadurch zu gewissem "Ruhm" gelangt ist - ein Klassiker eben. Es gibt aber ganz sicher schönere, spannendere und interessantere Trails, auch in der näheren Umgebung.


----------



## B16 (8. März 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich finde beide trails jetzt nicht so tierisch ausgesetzt. kein vergleich z.b. zu val d'uina, in dem ich natÃ¼rlich geschoben habe,



Ist mit Sicherheit nicht so. Das 1. StÃ¼ck von der 3-Sprachen-Spitze runter ist handtuchbreit und ausgesetzt. Ein Fahrfehler und man geht in den Steilhang. Wenn dir ein Wanderer entgegen kommt, muss man mit dem Bike hoch auf die Berg-Seite. Wer hier nicht vollkommen schwindelfrei ist und nur ein wenig an seiner Bike-Beherrschung zweifelt, fÃ¤hrt dort von selbst nicht. Wenn man dort den Kerwin macht, besteht allerdings eine geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man irgendwo noch im Steilhang hÃ¤ngen bleibt.

Die Uina-Schluch ist im Teil der nen Zaun hat meiner Meinung nach breiter und ich hÃ¤tte keine Probleme damit dort zu fahren, wie die meisten anderen Biker auch nicht. Wenn man dort allerdings abgeht, ist es auf Grund der Steilschlucht der letzte Flug. Deswegen macht man es ja auch nicht. Die Uina-Passage sieht meiner Meinung nach leichter aus, deswegen ist der Typ dort ja auch gefahren. Final, sozusagen.




powderJO schrieb:


> der fotobeweis taugt aus meiner sicht gerade beim dem trail vor allem in  anderen hinsicht nicht: sie zeigen zu 99% nur die schÃ¶ne, flowigen  abschnittte des trails - gerade auch in den magazinen â iund vergessen,  dass das nur ein ausschnitt ist ....



Genau. Das erste StÃ¼ck ist sicherlich geil und mit dem Ausblick auf den Ortler wahrscheinlich einer der 5 top-spots in den Ostalpen. Nur geht es so schnell auf einmal rumpelig und zu groÃen Teilen unfahrbar weiter, dass man schon sagen kann, dass dieser Trail schon arg Ã¼berhpyed wird. 

Ich wÃ¼rde sagen: 30 % sau-geil, 70% rumgewÃ¼rge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (8. März 2013)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Die Videos zeigen leider nicht die Wahrheit. Mit einer GoPro mit 170° Weitwinkel sieht sogar meine Hausrunde so aus als würde ich mich in Gefahr begeben. Der Goldseetrail ist wirklich nicht gefährlich ausgesetzt.


 
Da ist Sie wieder die Diskussion: "Wie schwer ist ein Trail" - Da hilft nur eins: Hinfahren und selbst ein Bild machen und mit dem eigenen Können vergleichen

Bis dahin zitiere ich Ralf Glaser - Vinschgau TrailsBook(wahrscheinlich auch ein Weichei): "Auch verläuft die Strecke oft sehr ausgesetzt, so daß für Mountainbiker durchaus von einer Absturzgefahr geredet werden kann - so geschehen während des Stelvio-Bike Day 2010, als sich ein Biker schwer verletzte."

Zu dem Thema: Trail ist gehypt - Zustimmung

Risikoeinschätzung: 4 von 5 Sternen


----------



## B16 (8. März 2013)

OK, ich mach noch mal schnell ein anderes Bild. Hier sieht er wie ein Pussy-Trail aus:


----------



## McNulty (9. März 2013)

Wundert es eigentlich niemand das die weltcupabfahrten ski m fernsehen inner  so flach aussehen?


----------



## Marvin-1- (9. März 2013)

Allgemein wirkt es in diesem Thread so als sei der Trail das Schönste, was man fahren könnte. Dem ist ganz nicht so. Viel mehr ist es einer dieser Spots, den eben sehr viele befahren haben und er dadurch zu gewissem "Ruhm" gelangt ist - ein Klassiker eben. Es gibt aber ganz sicher schönere, spannendere und interessantere Trails, auch in der näheren Umgebung.[/QUOTE]

da hast schon recht, klar gibt es in meiner umgebung geile trails aber da so viel über diesen trail geredet wird, will ich da auch mal mitreden


----------

